# Next handgun



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

<<preparing for the firestorm of opinions, but I want to hear them all.

I am going to get a mid size or full size handgun for my next purchase. I currently own and carry a Kel Tec P11, but want something a bit bigger and with a bit more accuracy/better sights.

Currently my choices are:
Glock 19 or 23
XD or XDm
Beretta 92.

And go!


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Bought a Beretta px4 .40 I really like it , it is the softest shooting .40 cal I have shot. Used to have a Springfield xd 40 but sold it after I shot the Beretta. Great groups as well. I have the full size but plan on buying the compact for my carry gun.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a S&W MP 40 Cal. Shoots good for me.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with any of them, I really like the feel of the Beretta, I have a 92 and had a Tauras 99 back in the day. They just fit my hand really well and both were very accurate. I just bought a Glock 17 a couple months back and like it alot, shoots very well with most all standard ball ammo, also have a 4" XD and a fullsize Smith M&P that have yet to give me a issue , I hear alot of guys like to switch to the Apex triggers on the Smiths but I have yet to feel a need to.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Erie1 said:


> I have a S&W MP 40 Cal. Shoots good for me.


My brother and three have his friends have that gun. They love it. Highly reccomend this gun.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't own one yet but I love the feel of a H&K P30. Feels like it is part of my arm....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I just bought the Glock 23 (See my post on it for more info). I'd say get out and shoot them all and see what YOU like best. I shot about a dozen different handguns and liked the 23 the best.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have one of these as well along with with a fullsize 45ACP very nice guns.


LilSiman/Medina said:


> My brother and three have his friends have that gun. They love it. Highly reccomend this gun.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> Don't own one yet but I love the feel of a H&K P30. Feels like it is part of my arm....


I have shot the P30. it is a sweet machine. Out of my budget though.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I like the glock 19. Glock is like the ak47 of handguns....lol


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

I have the compact s&w MP .40 and love it. Once saw guys put one in a cement mixer filled with 57 limestone. They took it out and the thing shot like new. Durable and feels good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigmikeh2o (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll throw a recommendation out there. Walther PPQ. 

Trigger is awesome, and feels great in the hand for me. Has three different back straps to change grip. It's been the most accurate gun I've shot (not very many, pretty new to handgun shooting). Can be a bit hard to find, but Fin Feather Fur in Ashland had some last time I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Going back to the original post you asked for opinions on 3, or 5, specific handguns. I own 3 of them and can give my opinion of each for what it is worth. Like I_Shock_Em said it would be great if you could try them all but you live too far away to shoot mine.

My Beretta is an older Italian made 92SB Compact which is basically identical to the current 92FS but the barrel and grip are both shortened about 1/2". It shoots well but I do not like it. The double action trigger pull is a long reach and the single action trigger pull actually feels short if that makes any sense. The DA/SA trigger does allow the chance to re-strike a round if you happen to have a misfire but a tap/rack might be a better option. I also don't care for the slide mounted decocker lever. As a 1911 shooter the Beretta decocker operates bass ackwards and if you carry with the hammer down and the decocker down you will get killed if you forget to flip it up, if you can reach it with your thumb. Also, my butt puckers when I flip it to drop the hammer on a live round, I keep expecting a bang.

I also own, and occasionally carry a Gen 2 Glock 19. I personally don't care for the finger grooves on the later models but that's just my hand's opinion. I did add Pearce grip extensions to the magazines and they give my pinky a place to rest. I have replaced the crappy Glock sights with night sights which are more durable but I don't care for dots on the rear sight. I've owned it since '94 but didn't shoot it much until recently and its still not enough. I still have a tendency to shoot a little low/left which is partly me (and the trigger) and partly the sights. I may just miss the forehead by 2" I'll hit the right eye instead. Besides being pretty ugly my only complaint about it is the grip angle and that is only because I switch between 1911's, the G19, and the XDM.

The majority of my shooting, both practice and competition, is with the XDM9. Right out of the box the trigger is better than the other two handguns. I did a trigger job on it and it is the closest you can get to a 1911 trigger in a striker fired pistol. I also replaced the front sight with a Dawson Precision fiber optic, the rear sight is factory and I blacked out the white dots. The factory front sight was adequate I just prefer the fiber optic when shooting outdoors, it really pops at you. The grip angle is similar to a 1911 and the grip is much more comfortable than the Glock's.

Between the XDM and the Glock 19 I prefer shooting the XDM mainly because I shoot it better. When first time buyers ask which handgun to buy for protection I do recommend the Glock, go figure. They both are extremely dependable but the Glock has the price advantage. Both are very easy to disassemble for cleaning and Glock may have an advantage for detail stripping and upgrading.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on Big John, join "Team Glock!!"


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

go with the glock23


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

ezbite said:


> come on Big John, join "Team Glock!!"


I was almost a member of the team a couple weeks ago.  Just reviewing my options.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

hope this helps you out a little..  best dang on gun i own. short story about how much i love the glock's. went out to get my wifes a engagement ring lol  when i bought her engagement ring I also went out and bout "me" the glock 26 then started thinking shes going to kill me so i put the ring in the box and """said it was for here too"" i got away with it but at a steep price the ring went about 1200 + the gun... don't take your buddy ring shopping with you then he says lets go look at some guns..it ends up being an expensive day lol but here is mine the glock 23 i carry every day


----------

